# The official DBS Talk Appreciation Thread



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Due to current events, I kinda delayed this thread. But, I can't delay it any longer.

One year ago, on March 23rd, DBSTalk officially moved from EZBoards to it's own dedicated server and was opened to the public. During this time, the board has grown and adapted... even while the real world adapted. I thought it would be appropriate to open this thread and let everyone express their appreciation to the following:

* DBS Talk Moderators and Administrators - The friendly "traffic cops" who administer this board and keep it running smoothly.
* DBS Talk Gold Members - Whose fiscal contributions help keep this board ad free.
* TNG Tony, DBS Ogre, and others - Who keep up the supplimental information pages to allow people to find out about DBS.
* Mark Lamutt - For working on the Amazon contest
* The active members of this board

Sometimes, we take things for granted, and forget to say the two words: *Thank you*. We appreciate the hard work in making this board the best place for satellite information.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I like this board a lot. Thanks to all who make it work.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

this is my favorite forum. i visit it everyday. thanks.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

I like this site. It gives me the DBS info I need. Thanks Chris, Scott, Mark, Steve and all the rest who make this a great place!


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

The one stop shop for all my dbs questions and answers is right here! Great job guys, keep up the great work!


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Feels like a real "family" that we can discuss & learn things together.

Thanks all!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Aww, shucks, guys... you're welcome!:blush:


----------



## George_F (Dec 25, 2002)

Actually it's the only forum I visit. Keep up the good work!!
Scott, keep on giving us those inside scoops....I love them.
John Corn, keep up the good work in the sports forum and potpourri forum. Everyone is doing a wonderful job!!
I just love the Survivor contest as well!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I've learned a ton of valuable information about DBS since I registered a year ago. Thanks to everyone who makes this board one of the best on the web. :righton:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My first cup of coffee, the morning's news and DBSTalk. All at the same time! 

Thanks to all for helping to start my day. And thanks to everyone who contributes. 

And to our lurkers: Don't just be a 'peeping tom". Come on and join the fun. We're all a bunch of nuts just like you!


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Kudos and thanks to DBSTalk (or is it officially SatelliteTalk?).

And thanks to the posters on this board who've helped me so much, directly and indirectly.

Good topic.

Terry


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks for setting it up in the first place.

Thanks for giving us fairly wide latitude in topics. Although you do shut down topics that degenerate into flame wars, you don't pull the trigger too quickly (ahem cough dbsforums. cough).

Thanks for the expertise. 

Thanks for the fair comments, which keep the E*/D* people interested in giving us advance info and news.

AND finally, thanks for giving all of us crazies a place to go to discuss our EXTREME love of this "hobby".


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks guys!

We do it all for you. We don't get paid for any of this, so we really appreciate it when people post comments like this.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

Hello my name is Keith and I'm a DBS addict.
 

Seriously, Thanks to all of you who have made this site all that it is today.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks to Chris, Scott and all the mods for establishing the most informative DBS board on the net today :wave:

It`s also nice that with all of the people from different walks of life that make up our membership, breaking news of all types can be found right here.

Maybe we should all take a little bow :hi:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I like this site because of the great features, the information, the friendlyness, and we can talk about the war as well in addition to satellite, the games, notes you can keep, pm's, buddy list, and the continuation of improvements and dedication to this site. Great pride is taken into making and improving the site as a hobby in which is the way it is meant to be, as well as for information and help. Another great thing about this site is the prizes and contests and polls. Continuing to have advancements and features added keeps the momentum going and encourages more to post and makes this a better place to be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

This is one great site...... This site is the reason I bought a directv.....


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Wow! What a nice thread. Thanks everyone! I would also like to add my thanks to all of you, the great users of this forum who are kind enough to visit. We all lead busy lives and choose what we do with our time carefully. I feel honored that you would consider spending a few minutes with us each day. Makes it all worthwhile.

Thanks again and God bless.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks everyone for all the kind words, it's things like this that make everything worth it! Thanks to all of our users and supporters, whom without, this wouldn't have been possible. It has been a great first year on VB and in a few months, 2 years overall.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi, I'm Mark, I love DBS and I love giving stuff away... 

Thanks to everyone for making this place what it is today. We all work very hard (mostly behind the scenes thankfully) to keep DBSTalk a good place to be. We wouldn't be doing this if we all didn't love it, and it's always very nice to hear that we're doing a good job. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I will be looking forward to the advancements to the internet and to satellite and features on the internet which will result in advancements to this site.


----------



## MMF (Mar 7, 2003)

Great job by all the moderators and users. This is one of the best sites I've seen. Accurate information in a timely manner. And on top of that it's FUN


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks Everyone. Your hard work has made me more informed.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks to those who started and run this site, as well as to the members, who make this a great place to find info on anything and everything dbs related.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Thank you for hosting the mirror of the Echostar Knowledge Base. This site is far more reliable than swiki.net which is down once again.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

And just think of how much you have influenced some people's lives and have made a difference to people. I know that in my line of business I have made a difference on people's lives, just as those that have used this site a good bit or just a little.

Thanks for the site, the hard work, the dedication, the influence, and the difference you have made in my life as well as the others on this site. This site has also resulted in many hits to my webpage that I have made as a result of this site.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The pop-up on your site says I was the 10 millionth visitor and I won a prize. I hope it is the spycam girl in the currently running X-10 banner ad. Please send her to me.

Right away.


----------

